# Proping a Copperhead



## Charlie

So I've now been informed by the good people of microskiff as to the basics of prop mechanics. My next goal is to apply this into making my copperhead a better running boat. My major questions apply to material and blade numbers

First, will having a stainless steel prop identical to my current stock prop (which I think is aluminum) significantly increase my preformance? From what i've read over the internet is will flex less than aluminum and preform better under a larger load. Please inform me if I am mistaken.

Do four blade props increase efficiency as well as acceleration? And how much do they affect top end, if at all.

Thanks for all the help guys!
Charlie


----------



## makin moves

I ran a 4 blade stainless prop on my copperhead it was nice at lower rpm crusing speed but overall didnt notice enough of a difference to spend the money on it. I also have the 40 2 stroke on mine so it has enough power to get the boat on plane and do what I need it to do with the stock alum. prop. It also cheaper to replace the stock prop when you tear them up ;D


----------



## makin moves

and it did drop my top end by about 4-5 mph


----------



## Charlie

Do you attribut the loss of top end due to the four blades or the SS? I can't afford to loose 5mph since I have a 30hp four stroke, which would reduce my speed to a meager 20mph fully loaded.


----------



## paint it black

> Do you attribut the loss of top end due to the four blades or the SS? I can't afford to loose 5mph since I have a 30hp four stroke, which would reduce my speed to a meager 20mph fully loaded.


What prop do you have on there now?
I was running a 12 pitch aluminum prop. 
the prop blows out when it's trimmed up, and it takes FOREVER to get on plane.
I've been running a 10 pitch stainless since October. 
best speed I've got out of the stainless prop is 31.9 MPH two anglers and gear.
But average speed is 28-29mph.
and 26-27mph in a heavy chop.

I actually banged my stainless prop up a bit, so I dropped it off to get serviced.
I went out today with the aluminum 12 pitch.
What a difference.
I feel like taking a sledge hammer to it....lol
But I'll keep it for a spare.

But anyway, it's really slow to get up on plane, and top speed was 27.2mph with the current and wind.
and 25 when going in any direction that wasn't with the wind. 
This is with two anglers, gear, shot gun, etc.

With the stainless prop, I can trim the motor way high and run at full speed and turn without getting any blowout.
Whereas the aluminum 12 pitch, I trim up and cough and it blows out. 

I used the same prop recommended for this skiff and outboard from forum members Espiritu Santo and Cru.
At a fair price of $200, too.



Now, downside is, the motor with the stainless prop makes a noise.
Sounds like a knocking noise when in gear, but going slowly.

I was told it's normal on all small Mercury's with steel hubs?
The Tohatsu mechanic said it's normal.
At first, I freaked out thinking my lower unit was screwed.

With the aluminum prop today, absolutely no noises. lol


But with such a drastic difference in performance, I'll take a little noise with the big boost in performance.

I had actually planned on stopping in by Mel's this afternoon.
I was up in Ft. Pierce with the skiff, I want to see about tweaking the motor height see if I can get some better performance.
But I'll just give him a call.

Are you guys going to be down in 'mingo this weekend?
I plan on being there both Saturday and Sunday.
I might be going with Bob in his new LT if he has the outboard hung on there.
If not, we will be in my Copperhead on Saturday, and I'll be out there on my skiff for sure on Sunday.


----------



## Charlie

Right now we're using the 3 blade 9.9X9 that came with the motor, and I think it's aluminum.

With it we tend to get 22-24 WOT in most conditions, with 24.5-25.5 with currents. We got to 26 the other day running with the current in the shark on our way back in. Personally, 28-29 mph sounds great!  ;D I know 18 to 22 was a huge difference, so i'd assume 24-28 is as well! 

What diameter is your current prop? Also, I assume they're three blades.

We were thinking of trying Biscayne ocean side Sunday, but the forcast has gotten worse in the last 24 hours, going from less than 1 to 2-4ft seas. So we're consider making an early morning run to Flamingo and looking for sheltered water on the inside in hopes of trout and red. This whole fishing from a boat thing is truely addicting


----------



## makin moves

the top end loss was from the 4 blades not the stainless. Pib is right, on the 30 motor the stainless does help alot


----------



## paint it black

My prop is a 10 1/8 x 10 pitch Turbo Hot Shot Prop.
I have thought of maybe dropping down to a 9 pitch to try and get a little more RPMs cause I was at 5650 last time I checked.
Two adults, no gear, no cooler, no nothing.

All my speed numbers are usually two adults, 6 rods, gear, filled cooler with two 10lb bags of ice, a 12 pack of pepsi, and a case of Aquafina.
My skiff stays at 27-29mph with that load, fluctuates throughout those numbers depending on wind and current.
a lighter load will get me over 30mph.

I got the minnkota trim tabs, fixed gas tank up front, pretty much same setup you got, minus the live well.

Oh, and my tiller extension is heavier.  ;D
But hey, I'll take comfort, strength, and life of finish over weight!  :-X

Just kidding about that last part! lol

Once you get to know me, you'd understand my humor....lol


On another note, I do need a tach on my skiff.


----------



## Charlie

Hey now! I think carbonfiber beats plain or powder coated metal on looks anyday! ;D


----------



## greenwater

I'm about to re-prop my Copperhead also, and will be going with a 10x10 3-blade S.S. on my 30hp 4-stroke Nissan.

PIB, what's the skinny on the knocking noise?? That sounds weird...I mean, literally. heheh...  Seriously though, did the mechanic attribute the knock to anything other than "stainless props do that"?


----------



## paint it black

> I'm about to re-prop my Copperhead also, and will be going with a 10x10 3-blade S.S. on my 30hp 4-stroke Nissan.
> 
> PIB, what's the skinny on the knocking noise?? That sounds weird...I mean, literally. heheh...   Seriously though, did the mechanic attribute the knock to anything other than "stainless props do that"?


Something about the steel hub doing that on these motors.
I know Cru said his does the same noise.
I've seen other merc's do it too, I was just paranoid when I first ran mine with the prop because I had just done a lower unit oil change on it myself the same time I put the prop on.
I had thought I did something wrong. lol 


But anyway, as for the carbon over powder coat, sure.
It might look nicer, which is just a matter of opinion. lol
but down the line when the UV rays get to that resin, and the fibers start to get into your sleeves and skin, it can make for a lot of itchiness.

It has happened to me in the past while using friends push poles...lol 
Lets just say it's not enjoyable one bit.

And i have seen some of those extensions in the fading stage.
Not that it can't be fixed with a coat of epoxy, but still a pita. 

But then again, all of this is a matter of opinion. lol


----------



## DJ

X2 with paint it black's replies about the prop.

I would say it was the best $200 upgrade I made to the skiff, I thought I would gain either holeshot or topend but this prop did both.

Plus the smile tells all


----------



## paint it black

I just got my prop back, and apparently they added cupping without me asking for it.
I hope it doesn't cause it to run worse.
I hope it may improve it, but it didn't need cupping.
The prop wouldn't blow out even when I tried to make it blow out.


----------



## Charlie

Let us know how it goes! Hopefully it will be for the better. Might run into you again in Flamingo tomorrow, btw


----------



## paint it black

apparently they changed the pitch on my prop to a 9.
and cupped it.

I had just asked if it was possible to change a pitch, and somehow the guy decided to go ahead and do it.
Lets hope it runs better, if not, I'll be pissed.


----------



## copperhead

I'm weighing in that from our experience the Turbo Hot Shot simply works best for the 30hp regardless of engine mfg. I hope that PIB's prop doesn't get overcupped, it just doesn't help with the hull design. Any design that tries to be a bow lift with rake is counter productive on a Copperhead.

M


----------



## paint it black

> I'm weighing in that from our experience the Turbo Hot Shot simply works best for the 30hp regardless of engine mfg.  I hope that PIB's prop doesn't get overcupped, it just doesn't help with the hull design.  Any design that tries to be a bow lift with rake is counter productive on a Copperhead.
> 
> M


I should have numbers tomorrow.
I'm taking the shitty 12 pitch with me as well just in case. lol


----------



## paint it black

I ran the skiff and was very upset.
I don't have a tach, but I know the RPM's are much higher.
Top speed dropped to 28.1 with everything aligning.
Average speed was 25-26mph.
I can't raise the tabs at all, for the skiff just porpoises like crazy.
It does run much better with the tabs down.
It runs a lot like Eric's Copperhead with the 40 (maken moves).
Where it seems like the prop is lifting the stern, and the bow is actually lower than the stern. (or at least it feels that way)
But since that is the case, I can't run through a bad chop.
With the 10 pitch, I would tab it up and run straight through it.
Now, it just porpoises like crazy if I raise the tabs up.
And if I tab it down, it'll stuff the nose into the chop.

I have to take the prop back, to see if they can correct it.
If not, I see me buying a new hot shot.


----------



## paint it black

I have since figured out how to run my skiff with this prop.
This prop runs better if I tab it down some compared to how I ran it with the 10 pitch.
I run the same top speed with this prop no matter my load.
But I lose a MPH of cruising depending on the load.
I don't understand how your skiff hasn't seen over 24 mph.
I will sell you my prop for $150 and I can gaurantee it will do more than 24 mph.

I was down in flamingo on Wednesday with Bob of Strongarm Products and Alex (dacuban1) and our top speed was 28mph.
We were in the 25 to 26 mph range all day. 

Three grown adults, 5 fly rods, two spin rods, four tackle bags, a yeti loaded with ice and drinks, all our safety equipment, and a spare prop and other miscellaneous stuff. And I had topped off the gas tank all the way up the fill hose. 

I'm considering selling this one because I want to get more speed out of my boat.
I will lose top speed when I have three anglers on board than I would be running with this prop, but I get a greater top speed when I run a lighter load.

I barely ever fish three people.
I'm also considering keeping this one and ordering the 10 pitch so I can just swap out if I'm doing a three angler trip.

Let me know. I'm ordering the new prop regardless if I sell this one or not.


----------



## Charlie

No thanks, I think we're good. We unhubbed the 9 pitch because we were running to high of RPMs. So we're getting a tach installed and doing some proping. We're going to test out an 11 pitch. Thanks for the offer!


----------



## Chevystroked383

I'm picking up my second gen copper head this saturday and am wondering what prop to uy for it it has a tiller forty tohatsu and I want a stainless prop for it I don't have a price or preference on manufacture but want a good prop that will perform all out please let me know what y'all think will be best


----------



## Charlie

Well we finally figured out our prop conundrum (with some trial and error) and now have our first gen copperhead, with it's 30hp tohatsu, running at 25-26.5 mph normally and got to 28 max. The important thing was upgrading the pitch on the prop. We went from the 9 pitch to an 11 pitch and put a tach in (the best modification on the boat yet).

I have no idea how the 2nd gen will preform in comperision to our copperhead. The one thing I have to say was that our motor was hitting the rev limiter with the stock prop, so for the longevity of the motor it was necesary to upgrade the pitch to drop the rpm. Now we run WOT 5800-5900 at 25-27mph.

In term of actual brand, we have a turning point 11 pitch (http://turningpointpropellers.com/)

There is one down side to the 11, slower hole shot. But this is expected with the larger pitch With your extra power in the fourty you might not notice it as much

Hope this helps ;D


----------



## Gramps

Red - Get with Mel, he mentioned something about availability of the Turbo Hot Shot prop's. I'm running a Turning Point 12 pitch on a 40TLDI which the motor seems to love (but going to a 13p for top end), the Copperhead will be a bit different but that would be a good place to start.  I'd also recommend a call to PowerTech props they are a good company & will work with you to get everything setup right.


----------



## BLUEWATER

good info here. i have a 1648 jon with a 30hp merc. 4s. im running 9.5x11p merc vengance prop. my speed wot is 29mph. i did hit 30 going with the tide. thats lite load witch is 6gal gas 200lbs of me and fishing gear. my top speed loaded is 27-28 same stuff but 30gal bait well full and 12gal of gas. was thinking of going up a pitch but might be to much prop when loaded. my tiny tach reads wrong cant seam to figure out the 3cyl 4s. i realy only use it for hr anyway.


----------

